# Thermaltake Soprano RS 101



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2007)

The newest addition to Thermaltake's Soprano line of cases is the Soprano RS 101, an entry-level mid-tower boasting a glossy piano-black finish to the front bezel. With tool-less PCI slots and drive bays, a full sized window with a myriad of fan options and plenty of style, Thermaltake scores a big win for the budget-minded consumer.

*Show full review*


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2007)

The newest addition to Thermaltake's Soprano line of cases is the Soprano RS 101, an entry-level mid-tower boasting a glossy piano-black finish to the front bezel. With tool-less PCI slots and drive bays, a full sized window with a myriad of fan options and plenty of style, Thermaltake scores a big win for the budget-minded consumer.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow that kind of looks like a wave master on the front.. I love the glossy paint job, and the 120mm on the back. AND YOU USED MY MOBO  FTW!! I wish my cables were that tidy 

Tooless installation sounds really nice too


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

I wish I had that case so my water cooling kit would fit.

Nice review btw


----------



## Casheti (Jul 14, 2007)

I would actually buy one of these if I could afford it...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Nice review btw


Thanks 

I don't see it at Newegg yet, but too bad this one's out of stock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133023

What a deal! $24.99 after rebate for the white VB1000WNS.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 15, 2007)

Omfg! They rip us off for this case in England 

I can't even find the RS 1010, it's so rare here...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2007)

Its a decent case, finally thermaltake designs a case which I actually may consider having a look at. As usual I complain about the front intake's design. Air NEVER gets in from the front.


----------

